# Has anyone tried lower quality foods with good results?



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

Just wondering have anyone tried lower quality kibble food and had good results. Nice coat, good stools etc... Not anything that is extreme horrible, but something that is below the premium foods. Maybe Pedigree, or something a little higher quality but lower then maybe ummm blue buffalo.

Just curious. My dog is on TOTW. I don't plan to change him, but just curious.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't feed it personally but had okay luck with Atta Boy at the shelter. For some reason it came out on the other end pretty well, better than some of the others.
When we were pretty short on cash though, a few times, we fed the green bag of Purina. 
They didn't die or anything LOL
I've heard of dogs living well into their teens on Purina...
We feed our non-allergic dogs Diamond Naturals and Kirkland Signature.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I actually like the Kirkland Signature foods....and the Nature's Domain.
My dogs looked good on Pro Plan......I really have nothing negative to say about the food. (corn & all)....except that it has become an expensive food now.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

To me, the food issue is black and white. There are good foods and bad foods. The bad foods have byproducts, wheat, soy, corn as a main ingredient instead of a minor one, artificial colors and flavors, sugar, BHA, and/or BHT. The good ones, well. . . . don't. I won't feed my dog a "bad" food, but I've gotten some great results with less expensive "good" foods.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

When I first got my pup she was on Iambs for about a month and had no problems. She's been on a variety of higher quality food since then, but she liked Iambs the best. It's the only food I don't have to mix in wet with that she'll eat happily.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I remember growing up....our dogs were fed Strong Heart and Dog Chow....sometimes Ken'l Ration too.
*Alpo canned dog food (horsemeat).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> I remember growing up....our dogs were fed Strong Heart and Dog Chow....sometimes Ken'l Ration too.


Yeah, my husband's grandmother lived to 98 years old eating KFC nearly daily and smoking a pack a day. Doesn't mean I'm going to try it. Although with my luck I'll eat organic produce and free-range meats and get hit by a truck tomorrow.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Emoore.....I don't think that they had many choices in dog/pet foods about 30+ years ago?? I think Dog Chow, Ken L Ration, Alpo & Strong Heart... *were* the foods back then...?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> Emoore.....I don't think that they had many choices in dog/pet foods about 30+ years ago?? I think Dog Chow, Ken L Ration, Alpo & Strong Heart... *were* the foods back then...?


Oh I agree with you. Also, at the time horse meat was dirt cheap because we hadn't started mass exporting to China and France yet, so even the cheap foods had a fair amount of meat as their primary protein source, not corn gluten meal. I was kinda making a funny about the grandmother thing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there is speculation that the problems we are having NOW are the result of past generations of poorly fed dogs, that there is an accumulative effective , epigenetics . One study that documents progessive deterioration is Pottenger's Cats. 
There are dogs showing sensitivity and allergy , digestive disturbance from the earliest of puppy days long before there is enough time to have had prolonged exposure to an irritant/alllergen. Essentially you are what you eat , but you are also what your mother ate .
Your dog is not a land fill for waste .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Coat quality isn't completely an indicator that the dog is eating a good food. Diets high in fat content (or essential fatty oils) will produce a nice, shiny coat. Low quality foods are completely coated in animal fat to help increase the palatablity of the kibble.


----------



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

I guess some people can survie on Mcdonalds but you will surely pay the price in the long run with all kinds of health issues. I'm assuming it's the same way with Dog Food. 

But the same way with Fast Foods with price going up, so is dog food. My wife says that I feed my dogs better then my family. LOL... although she's being sarcastic, I kind of makes me feel good to know my GSD is getting the best quality food. 

I'm glad i have been educated with good quality food. I grew up where my great grandparents would feed table scraps to the dog. That includes, corn, mash potatoes, etc. they were deep in the country and usually their dogs were the ones they would find roaming the streets.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

My Golden lived on whatever was on sale. That's how my dad decided he should be fed. He never had any health problems, and as a matter of fact I don't really know how that's true since in addition to eating crappy dog food he also at baseballs, rotten tomatoes out of the garden (they were round and if it was round it was meant to be his), and all kinds of other non-eatable things. He lived to be 13 I think...maybe older, I'm not 100% sure on his birthday since I was so young myself. We got him somewhere between 1995 and 1997 and he didn't die until I left for college in 2009. So some of them definitely can live off of the cheaper food, but my thought is, if you don't have to, why chance it?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I feed Natures Recipe. Not the most expensive, but no corn or wheat at all. Lots of other goodies in the food. You can also get coupons from the site. Not to bad a price at Petsmart abut $38 for 35 pounds. Holly is 63 lbs and eats about 2 1/2 cups a day and is in great weight and body condition.
We feed Science Diet at the clinic where I work, the stools are mostly "okay" but not unusual to have loose icky stools every other day with the dogs boarding. Hate that food.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I fed Pedigree for years, and never had a problem. However, I think at some point they changed either their forumla, or maybe just a lack of quailty control checks. It seemed like overnight all of my dogs began to loose weight, look poor and had a major loss of energy. I changed feed and never went back.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

rashadlc said:


> Just wondering have anyone tried lower quality kibble food and had good results. Nice coat, good stools etc... Not anything that is extreme horrible, but something that is below the premium foods. Maybe Pedigree, or something a little higher quality but lower then maybe ummm blue buffalo.
> 
> Just curious. My dog is on TOTW. I don't plan to change him, but just curious.


I really hate the term "lower quality" because it is a human construct. The best foods are the mid-priced foods because they don't have a bunch of useless and untested ingredients like herbs & berries and even beans for heaven's sake.

Once you understand that pet food is a marketing game like "grain free" and now "potato free" you will just go to the feed store and get a good mid-priced food made by a reputable company.

I feel bad for consumers, I really do. Between the supplement whores and the marketing departments they don't stand a chance.

So that is why foods in the price class of Pro Pac are good. There are many others.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog is also on TOTW and it could be considered a lower grade than Orijen by some. But she can't digest Orijen and she is doing well on TOTW. So be it.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

And then there are those of us that live in locations that can't get some of the middle-grade and uppper-grade foods that others can. I have nine dogs and refuse to pay shipping to my front door, so I have to chose what I can get in the local marketplace. Even when I get to a pet superstore such as Petsmart (40 miles away), they may carry a brand - but not all of the varieties such as sensitive, weight management, senior, etc. With nine dogs, I can pretty much guarantee that no single brand is going to work for all of my dogs, personal and fosters. 

At the moment, I am trying to find another middle-of-the-road brand that will work for the majority of my dogs and it is proving to be quite the challenge.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

The only food I'd ever say I'd feed Alpo or Kibbles N' Bits over would be Nutro dog food. Sad, my dog Zoey (Who hasn't been alive since horse meat was legal!) actually did BETTER on those foods than Nutro which nearly killed her.

While he wasn't on it super long term (Couple months before he died), Chance never showed any problems on Sportmix 24/20. He was a working  farm dog AND an athletic companion so he was on the go ALL day. He had great coat, clear eyes, clean ears, small/firm stools, plenty of energy, good muscle tone, ect. Always got good blood work no matter what food he ate. :thumbup:

He DID eat tablescraps, a bit of canned foods (all kinds of brands including things like Pedigree up to Avoderm quality) and some RAW too but his main calories and vitamins/minerals came from the Sportmix.

This was a picture of my boy taken a couple days before he died, enjoying a bowl of his Sportmix. Lol!










(He was dirty from running the fields.)

Eevee is currently being raised on Sportmix 24/20 too with a bit of Nuture Heavenly Harvest mixed in. (It's a corn/wheat free food. I've only ever found it at Piggly Wiggly so once this is gone, she wont eat it anymore since I brought it back from SC) She gets a bit of RAW and canned food too (Again, nothing super expensive. If it's over $1 for at minimal, a 13oz can, I don't feed it. I mostly feed Grreat Choice and Authority) but kibble makes up her main diet. She's been eating this for about 11 weeks now. She ate Purina Beyond for a couple days before that because she wasn't eating the large kibbles at first and when I found her, nothing but Wal-Mart was open. She did fine on that too as far as stools went. (since she didn't eat it long enough for any other effects to show)










(Currently going through a growth spurt and puppy uglies LOL!)

One thing I've actually been surprised about is how MUSCULAR she is! Especially for a small puppy! You can't really see it through the pictures because of her coat but she's actually got some pretty thick legs!!

I also had a lot of luck using Purina ONE on Zoey and my two Chihuahuas a couple years ago. I wasn't buying the food at the time so it was what my mom bought for them while I was out of work. They actually did well on it despite Zoey being a bit sensitive to some foods. (She currently eats Avoderm)

But I'm also a "supplement *****" according to Sable.  For myself and my dogs.  Though I think *****'s the wrong term, I'm not getting paid to use them.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

My parents only buy the cheapest Old Roy stuff and their dogs seemed healthy enough. I do recall their poo stuck to high Heaven, though!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WVGSD said:


> And then there are those of us that live in locations that can't get some of the middle-grade and uppper-grade foods that others can.


You don't have community or small town feed stores? In West Virginia? My local small feed store will order pretty much any brand I need.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> You don't have community or small town feed stores? In West Virginia? My local small feed store will order pretty much any brand I need.


Is there a Nutrena dealer? Loyall might look unappealing but it produces great results and covers all types of dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When I was a kid, there weren't that many dog foods available. Purina, Gaines, Alpo, Kal-Kan was what pretty much everyone's dog lived on. Gaines-Burgers were the best tasting--contained a lot of sugar--so much sugar that even *I* ate them as a kid. :crazy: I was about 9-10 years old which is old enough to know better, but I always sampled the pet food. Purina tasted horrid, I remember that Pedigree tasted a little better. I used to sample cat food also (everyone fed Friskies back in those days) and that stuff was horrible. I stopped short of sampling the canned food, though! Even I thought that was gross. Anyway, people say it explains a lot about me. Hehe. 

Our little dog when I was growing up had horrible allergies and scratched herself raw and hairless. Had terrible ear infections and stunk to high heaven. Back then when the vet suggested we feed her nothing but lamb and rice, my parents about keeled over... there were no "lamb and rice" pet foods, you had to buy actual lamb and rice for the dog. They refused to spend that kind of money, and instead pumped the poor thing full of cortisone until she died. 

I remember a lot of dogs having skin conditions, and looking overall mangy and stinky when I was a kid.

The first premium dog food I remember was Iams, it was sold in little cardboard milk containers and was so expensive that only rich people bought it.

Nowadays my dogs eat better than I do, and I daresay they look better, too.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Until I did some research a while back, I fed Beneful because of the cost and pretty package with all the veggies on it. My dogs survived but it's probably the worst dog food made.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I used to feed my dogs TOTW (good food) but had to switch to a cheaper food- purina one. My puppy eats chicken soup, adult eats purina one- just did some math and figured out that chicken soup and purina one equals out to the same price/day- so they're both on chicken soup (good food) now  But Skylar never had trouble with purina one, she did have trouble with TOTW though :crazy: but they're both good on chicken soup.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Freestep said:


> When I was a kid, there weren't that many dog foods available. Purina, Gaines, Alpo, Kal-Kan was what pretty much everyone's dog lived on. Gaines-Burgers were the best tasting--contained a lot of sugar--so much sugar that even *I* ate them as a kid. :crazy: I was about 9-10 years old which is old enough to know better, but I always sampled the pet food. Purina tasted horrid, I remember that Pedigree tasted a little better. I used to sample cat food also (everyone fed Friskies back in those days) and that stuff was horrible. I stopped short of sampling the canned food, though! Even I thought that was gross. Anyway, people say it explains a lot about me. Hehe.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I've sampled dog food/treats before. :crazy: My cousin even had me try chewing on a rawhide when I was little. Actually, myself, a co-worker and my manager (all adults who "should know better") once stood in the kitchen at the kennel sampling some cookie treats and trying this hypo-allergenic, Corn Pops looking kibble someone brought in for their dog. LOL!!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh man! Does anybody remember the old gravy train commercials? After they poured the water over the dog food, it kinda looked like beef stew? I remember thinking that had to be some great stuff for dogs when I was a kid! Lol. Sorry to get off topic. Just had to throw that one in there.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i had a GSD many moons ago that didn't
do well on premium foods. i switched him to
Alpo or something just as bad and he did well.


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I got a Golden pup when I was 12. Don't remember what she was fed the early years, besides table scraps, but she was switched to Pedigree later on and was fed it for years - lived to 14. 

Got a GSD pup in 1993 and fed Pedigree, not good for her. Low weight, low muscle mass, but active and happy. Ex-GF got my Sammy in split. 

I got Puppy, shepherd mix, as an older pup in late 1996. She was free fed Pedigree her whole life, stayed in a 5 lb window (maybe slightly heavy, but good weight) and passed early this year.

The Golden had tumors, but stayed happy and active. Puppy was diagnosed with Lupus about five years ago, but only took meds with flair ups. She was still happy and appropiately slower until the end. In the last year she lost the rest of her hearing and most of her sight - still a happy and very loving dog at 16. We miss the old girl and still talk about her everyday.

All three dogs had dull coats and shed horribly.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Breeder had my pup on Pro-Plan so I had to buy some before switching him. He has been doing well on it and I have several coupons for free bags so I have delayed switching him. But I have looked at other foods and got samples and I really dont know what to switch him to that will be much better. He is too young for TOTW and Pro Plan isn't really all that bad. So he is staying on it for now. If it were not for the coupons though, Pro Plan is not really any cheaper than a lot of other foods. Luckily I should be able to keep getting coupons for a while.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Our male Australian Cattle Dog, Tonto, has never done well on the top tier foods we feed the rest of our pack (Nature's Variety Instinct). After trying multiple brands I finally got fed up and grabbed a bag of Beneful. For him it has been the best food, no loose stools and is maintaining a nice weight. Go figure.

Annette


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, there are local feed stores here, however, they only carry what they can sell enough of to justify the expense of carrying it and they often discontinue "new" foods if they don't move enough of them. For example, they started carrying Pro Pac and then discontinued it due to low sales. They also used to carry Black Gold (primarily a hound kibble) and I asked about their corn-free variety. They told me that I would have to order 500 pounds at one time at a minimum. About 18 months ago, they discontinued selling any of the Black Gold. Every once in a while, I will try a new food that they are carrying, however, the odds are not good in my area that it will last. They recently put in a freezer with Primal Raw and I have bought a few tubes of that too. No one can tell me if it will continue.

In the late 90s, this same feed store would carry a holistic kibble made by Royal Canin that I was feeding. Then, I got told that I would have to order and pay for 500 pounds at a time in order for them to continue it. So, the pattern continues that, if they can't sell it quickly and sell a lot of it, they change what they carry. 




Emoore said:


> You don't have community or small town feed stores? In West Virginia? My local small feed store will order pretty much any brand I need.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

WVGSD said:


> Yes, there are local feed stores here, however, they only carry what they can sell enough of to justify the expense of carrying it and they often discontinue "new" foods if they don't move enough of them. For example, they started carrying Pro Pac and then discontinued it due to low sales. They also used to carry Black Gold (primarily a hound kibble) and I asked about their corn-free variety. They told me that I would have to order 500 pounds at one time at a minimum. About 18 months ago, they discontinued selling any of the Black Gold. Every once in a while, I will try a new food that they are carrying, however, the odds are not good in my area that it will last. They recently put in a freezer with Primal Raw and I have bought a few tubes of that too. No one can tell me if it will continue.
> 
> In the late 90s, this same feed store would carry a holistic kibble made by Royal Canin that I was feeding. Then, I got told that I would have to order and pay for 500 pounds at a time in order for them to continue it. So, the pattern continues that, if they can't sell it quickly and sell a lot of it, they change what they carry.


Humor me on this one, see if Loyall is available. Nutrena has a lot of muscle with stores. People are very happy with this food and there is a very complete line of formulas. The top of the line formula is $.70lb.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That is so much crap! My feed store will special-order whatever I want and keep a bag or two in stock for me.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

EMoore: Not crap from me - that is what they tell me - 500 pound order for anything special and I have to pick it up right away as they can't "store" it. 

There are other local stores and I am in the process of checking out what they each carry and and, once that decision is made, then I have to try to become a customer that they recognize . 

Sable123: What foods do Loyall and Nutrena manufacture? I have seen Nutrena livestock feeds at Tractor Supply. 






Emoore said:


> That is so much crap! My feed store will special-order whatever I want and keep a bag or two in stock for me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WVGSD said:


> EMoore: Not crap from me - that is what they tell me - 500 pound order for anything special and I have to pick it up right away as they can't "store" it.


That's what I meant-- its crap that thet won't do it, not that its crap on your end.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have had good luck feeding Purina Pro Plan. I have been feeding it since 1986, and have finished several champion show dogs on it. My show dogs are on Performance and the older ones are on Senior.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

WVGSD said:


> EMoore: Not crap from me - that is what they tell me - 500 pound order for anything special and I have to pick it up right away as they can't "store" it.
> 
> There are other local stores and I am in the process of checking out what they each carry and and, once that decision is made, then I have to try to become a customer that they recognize .
> 
> Sable123: What foods do Loyall and Nutrena manufacture? I have seen Nutrena livestock feeds at Tractor Supply.


 
Loyall is a brand of Nutrena. The link is below. 

Loyall? Pet Food: Home

8 canine formulas. Nutrena has a good reputation and a vast dealer network. This company has a very agressive kennel/breeder program.

Since it is marketed through the feed store outlets and it is targeted to multi-dog operations, the price is very reasonable. The 31/20 is about 70 cents lb.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Sable123: 
Thank you for the link. I read their information and investigated the different offerings. However, I chose not to feed my dogs a food with whole grain corn, corn meal, corn gluten meal, wheat flour and wheat midlings as top tier or ingredients of higher proportions. Even if I could get past the poultry by-product meal as the first ingredient in their product line, I can't feed a food with the lower quality grains. Had the ingredient list been poultry meal and higher quality grains such as whole grain rice, barley, millet, etc., I would have considered asking my local Tractor Supply if they would bring some in for me.

Thank you for the link, however, I don't feel that the quality is what I am looking for. Most of my dogs are retired show dogs, seniors and I have three rescues. Seven of my nine dogs are drop-eared and, in my personal experience, I have found that there is a higher incidence of ear infections with foods that have higher levels of lower quality grains.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

WVGSD said:


> Sable123:
> Thank you for the link. I read their information and investigated the different offerings. However, I chose not to feed my dogs a food with whole grain corn, corn meal, corn gluten meal, wheat flour and wheat midlings as top tier or ingredients of higher proportions. Even if I could get past the poultry by-product meal as the first ingredient in their product line, I can't feed a food with the lower quality grains. Had the ingredient list been poultry meal and higher quality grains such as whole grain rice, barley, millet, etc., I would have considered asking my local Tractor Supply if they would bring some in for me.
> 
> Thank you for the link, however, I don't feel that the quality is what I am looking for. Most of my dogs are retired show dogs, seniors and I have three rescues. Seven of my nine dogs are drop-eared and, in my personal experience, I have found that there is a higher incidence of ear infections with foods that have higher levels of lower quality grains.


Ok, but there are dogs in Ohio today at the NAVHDA Invitational that train 25 miles a day 5 days a week ahead of horses that thrive on it. 

I dont use it myself but it seems to work.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

bocron said:


> Our male Australian Cattle Dog, Tonto, has never done well on the top tier foods we feed the rest of our pack (Nature's Variety Instinct). After trying multiple brands I finally got fed up and grabbed a bag of Beneful. For him it has been the best food, no loose stools and is maintaining a nice weight. Go figure.
> 
> Annette


My brothers ACD has the same problem. :/ She has blow out diarrhea on all the other foods they tried and ended up going back to Beneful which is what the previous owner fed her. She's fine now.

*@ WVGSD:* You mention Tractor Supply, maybe see if they carry Sportmix Lamb & Rice? Or would special order that formula for you? You said you don't feed corn so I can't recommend what I use (24/20 black bag of it) but their lamb & rice might be an option for you?

Ingredients:
Lamb Meal, Brewers Rice, Chicken Meal, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp, Dried Egg Product, Salt, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Calcium Iodate, Copper Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Oxide.

Their other formulas run about $0.50/lb so I'd guess that the L&R would be around the same, if it IS more, I doubt it's by much more.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

My parents fed their Boston Terrier moist cheap food for years and that dog lived to over 15 years old. Amazing.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

*Cheap dog food*

I hesitate to say this but my two have been on diamond Naturals for a while . Daisy in the past year has lost weight and more importantly will eat it. Lucky loves kibble,he would eat any thing. However when you feedhim some of the top tier foods he gets the runs. They get a cup of Diamond naturals Lamb and rice /naturals sr at night. Their main meal in the morning is chicken breast/riceor barley or pasta ,yougurtplain cultured and greens. Yeah they're suffering.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

chelle said:


> My parents fed their Boston Terrier moist cheap food for years and that dog lived to over 15 years old. Amazing.


Nah, beat this: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/122525-introducing-sadie-19-years-old-non-gsd.html



> I just got a hold of him on facebook and this is what he told me he has fed her all this time!
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Quote: walmart brand, half canned and half dry with water in it, and the last bite of everything I have ever ate in this house


19 year old Saint Bernard!! Those guys are lucky to see 8-10!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone remember......"CHUCK WAGON"?? LOL!......I lOVED THAT COMMERCIAL!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Gah! Can't edit my post now. 

My grandparents also had a GSD/Collie mix who lived to be 16/17 on Kibbles N' Bits and tablescraps. (plus ate the raw leftovers (ie. organs, stomach, ect) from whatever my grandpa had shot/caught from hunting/fishing) Bleh!

I think some of it's genetics but also I think wet food in the Saints case and the scraps in my grandparents dogs case make a difference.

Even the cheapest canned foods are MUCH higher quality than the kibbles are.

Ol' Roy "Gourmet" Dinner:

Poultry, Water Sufficient For Processing, Meat By-Products, Liver, Bacon, Rice Flour, Steamed Bone Meal, Salt, Guar Gum, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Iron Oxide, Choline Chloride, Carrageenan, Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Onion Extract, Garlic Extract.

Pedigree Meaty Ground Dinner w/ Chicken, Beef & Liver:

Hearty, healthy, and tasty—these meaty recipes feature the beef or chicken dogs love. 
Sufficient water for processing, Chicken By-products, Chicken, Meat By-products, Beef, Liver, Brewers Rice, Minerals (Potassium Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide), Vegetable Oil (source of Linoleic Acid), Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Carrageenan, Added Color, Dried Yam, Guar Gum, Xanthan Gum, Vitamins (Vitamin E, A & D3 Supplements, D-calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate [Vitamin B1], Biotin), Natural Flavor Blend, Onion Powder, Bay Leaves, Garlic Powder, Sodium Nitrite (for color retention). 


^ Maybe not what most would consider "high quality" meats but it IS a bunch of meats which is what dogs need.

I sometimes think we over think dog food...


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Jacks canned food is the Pedigree with chopped beef. Yep - lots of meat and only 1 grain - some brewers rice after all the meat. He loves it. And you would not believe how soft his coat is. Talk about a little German Shepherd Mink coat walking around. Trying to get him on some kibble....long term thinking for his teeth...although they are good now. I guess the chew toys I give him are helping him out a lot.


----------

